# Will a TiVo receiver work without DirecTV receiver lease?



## mcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey all. 
Here's the scenario... 

I just got DirecTV HD DVR's, but only for 2 rooms in the house. There's one other room in the house that has a TV, but I don't watch it in there much at all, so I didn't get any receiver for that tv. I didn't want to have to pay $5/month for leasing it if I don't watch it much in there. 

I also have an older TiVo HD receiver that I was using with regular cable, until the switch to directv. 

My question is this... can I split the line running from the DirecTV HD DVR and send one of those lines to the other room where I will put the TiVo receiver?

If I can't do that, do you have any other suggestions on how to get signal to that other room, without having to get a separate directv receiver and pay the leasing (since I don't use that tv much)???

Thanks for the help!
MC


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The TiVoHD is not usable with DirecTV - period. How about a "Rabbit" or similar wireless video extender connected to one of the new DVRs? You can watch whatever is playing on that DVR and can use a second remote control (if you have one). Of course, if someone else wants to watch that DVR you'll have a conflict.


----------



## satmaster (Sep 11, 2004)

Tivo has refused to include support for satellite in its HD units. It is unknown why Tivo has abandoned the satellite dish owners in the series 3 units. They don't want our business.


You have to get a old series 2 Tivo if you want to use it with satellite. And always you need a satellite receiver with each Tivo you connect.


----------



## RangerOne (Dec 30, 2006)

Just to clarify, I don't think TiVo wanted to abandon satellite users. My understanding is that Directv broke off the relationship. They were looking to push their own DVR product over TiVo. The company that owned Directv also owned a DVR company. There was then a change in the ownership structure of Directv which allowed them to get back together with TiVo. Some of the details can be found here.


----------



## Barry Basiliere (Jan 28, 2005)

satmaster said:


> Tivo has refused to include support for satellite in its HD units. It is unknown why Tivo has abandoned the satellite dish owners in the series 3 units. They don't want our business.
> 
> You have to get a old series 2 Tivo if you want to use it with satellite. And always you need a satellite receiver with each Tivo you connect.


Cable companies have to use open architecture under FCC regulations and that architecture is able to be built into the TiVo series 3, TiVo HD and TiVo HD XL models. Satellite providers use proprietary architecture that is not regulated by the FCC and it would be unlawful and a violation of patent laws for TiVo to create a device that replicates a satellite receiver.

TiVo is currently working with DirecTV to be able to provide a high definition solution for their satellite but I haven't seen any release dates as of yet.

Barry


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Barry Basiliere said:


> TiVo is currently working with DirecTV to be able to provide a high definition solution for their satellite but I haven't seen any release dates as of yet.


But many of us who thought the Tivo/DirecTV collaboration marked high water in elegance are hopeful (probably unrealistically so) that 3/2/10 will be a date to remember.


----------



## Barry Basiliere (Jan 28, 2005)

Barry Basiliere said:


> Cable companies have to use open architecture under FCC regulations and that architecture is able to be built into the TiVo series 3, TiVo HD and TiVo HD XL models. Satellite providers use proprietary architecture that is not regulated by the FCC and it would be unlawful and a violation of patent laws for TiVo to create a device that replicates a satellite receiver.
> 
> TiVo is currently working with DirecTV to be able to provide a high definition solution for their satellite but I haven't seen any release dates as of yet.
> 
> Barry


Here is the "official" word from DirecTV http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/77/session/L3NpZC85YU9XOEdVag==

It basically says sometime in 2010. More will be announced at a later date.

Barry


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, but the initial announcement said "second half of 2009".


----------



## Barry Basiliere (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, don't I know it . I have been waiting patiently (OK, maybe not so patiently) for this .

I am one of those that have been having to do with SD. I can only hope that there will be more of the HD features available than what is stated on the DirecTV web site.

Barry


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

mcallen said:


> My question is this... can I split the line running from the DirecTV HD DVR and send one of those lines to the other room where I will put the TiVo receiver?


Get an RF Modulator, run coax to that TV, get a second UHF remote. You can control and watch your HD DVR on either TV.



satmaster said:


> Tivo has refused to include support for satellite in its HD units. It is unknown why Tivo has abandoned the satellite dish owners in the series 3 units. They don't want our business.
> 
> You have to get a old series 2 Tivo if you want to use it with satellite. And always you need a satellite receiver with each Tivo you connect.


LOL

That was funny. Thanks!


----------

